# [SOLVED] PC overheating while playing.



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello, first time posting so I hope I chose the right board.
I have a problem with my GPU overheating while playing particular games: War thunder, Battlefield (BFBC2 and BF3), WoT etc.. It doesnt matter if I play on Low graphics or Ultra The GPU will still overheat and mostly only one out of four cores is used and is working on 80-99%. 
But I can play games like Max Payne 3 or other graphics heavy games on Ultra and I have no problems.

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

(sorry for not being completely in english)
The top image is after 15 minutes long session of War Thunder, the bottom one is when Pc is idle.

PC specs are:
Gpu: Nvidia GTX 560 Ti
Processor: Intel core i5-2500 cpu @ 3.30ghz
RAM: 8GB
Windows 7 x64

Basically I am asking you where is the problem and what should I fix. The PC is about 3 years Old, but I had problems with those games from the start.
Thanks in advance for all replys and excuse me for my bad english.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

first of all dont use speedfan to measure temps. It has not been accurate for years.

The BIOS is the most accurate place for readings after that for software use CPUID hardware monitor. Please post what they both say.

Also please post the make and model of your power supply, if you do not know open the case and look at it. There will be a label on it. Post the voltages from the BIOS too.

When was the last time you blew any dust out of the pc with compressed air?


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting 
Left one is Idle, right one is while playing. At the moment I cant open the case, but the power supply is new. (AC 230V)
I cleaned the pc with compressed air few weeks back, it didnt help anything.
And pardon me for having absolute no knowledge about hardware.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

there is nothing wrong with those temps.

why cant you open the case? your 12v voltage looks a bit low please confirm in the BIOS with temps and voltages.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Im not sure what exactly I have to do in the BIOS and how do I proceed..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

when you first switch on the pc you usually get a message that says press f2 or press del to enter setup or enter cmos. Press the buttom it says go into and navigate to were your temperatures and voltages are. Write them down and post them on here.

And open your case and tell me the make model and wattage of your power supply because judging by what hardware monitor says your psu is the culprit but the bios will clarify it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Your graphics temp looks ok, but your Seagate Barracuda hard drive is overheating at 46-48C, which can lead to crashes and data loss. It should be around 25C in a well-ventilated case, and no more than 40C under heavy stress. 

When you next open the case (to get the PSU details), see if the hard drive temperature drops in BIOS with the side door open. How many case fans are there, and how are they positioned?


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

I am finally back with the information!
Model of the Power supply is ATX-550w PFC (230V/5A, 50Hz)
Voltages from BIOS are: 
Vcore.. 1.224V
DDR15V.. 1.668V
+12V.. 12.122V
VCC3.. 3.334V
VCC.. 5.103V
VTT.. 1.076V

I have One fan on the motherboard and one fan big on side of the case.
I forgot to add in the original post, that if I play one of the games mentioned (War thunder, Battlefield) for longer than 10-15 minutes I get BSOD. In the better case the game just crashes.
I can post picture of how the inside of my case looks like if needed. And thank you for discussing the problem with me.

I want to say again, that this problem only occurs playing those few games, and it doesnt matter if I play on low or ultra. I can play other games on high quality with no problems.

Update: I had the side fan facing wall, there was 30cm space between the case and wall, nwo after Ive moved it, so its facing the room, its a little bit cooler when I play the mentioned games, and after 30minutes of playing no BSOD happened. But the temperatures still reach 69+ Celsius. 
But what scares me more is this: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting I was playing BF3 on high settings, is it okay to have the processor work on 80%?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Post back with the BSOD message (stop code and file name) from one of the games that crashes.

Are your games patched to the latest versions?

What's the hard drive temperature in BIOS?

Is the side fan pulling in air or blowing out? An extra fan at the top rear would be helpful to exhaust all the warm air inside the case and keep the hard drive temps down.

EDIT: 70C+ is ok for the graphics card, nothing to worry about, and it's ok for the CPU to be running at 80-100% during heavy activity.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

I dont understand. I was now playing BF3 under the same circumistances as before, but the game crashed(this time not BSOD), and I got this message. Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting I dont know if this will help something.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

this is down to a bug on the battlefield server, read this link for the solution DXGI ERROR DEVICE HU - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*



greenbrucelee said:


> this is down to a bug on the battlefield server, read this link for the solution DXGI ERROR DEVICE HU - Forums - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


Okay, Im sorry for not googling it before posting. But thats BF4. Im trying to run BF3. Still thank you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

it will probably be the same bug.

please post the bsods and errors you have had before.

Also download the diagnostic tool for your hard drive and run it, as koala said your drive is too hot.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Okay. Btw. I was playing BF3 for over 45minutes without a problem, but then I ran War thunder and after 15 minutes it crashed - froze. The screen just froze, but BSOD didnt show up.
Here is the test of the hard drives. Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

if it says your hard drive has failed you need to backup your data and get a new hard drive ASAP. There is nothing you can do to fix a drive when it is failing.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*



greenbrucelee said:


> if it says your hard drive has failed you need to backup your data and get a new hard drive ASAP. There is nothing you can do to fix a drive when it is failing.


And could that fix the problems I have?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Well you need to replace the drive regardless, so try it and see.

Also you could post your dump files on here.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Okay, so I took out the badly working Hard Drive. It didnt help anything, but how can I get the dump file from the BSOD if i dont get the actual blue screen ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

what hard drive did you replace the bad one with?

read this Locate dump files - Microsoft Community


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*



greenbrucelee said:


> what hard drive did you replace the bad one with?
> 
> read this Locate dump files - Microsoft Community


Okay, system is set to make a dump file, again I shouldve googled it before asking "how to do this and that", thank you for your help. I will post the file after another BSOD.

And I didnt replace the HDD, I just unplugged it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

well your system wont boot without a hard drive, you need to get another one and install the os and drivers on it etc.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

I have two HDDs.
One with OS and one with stuff like games etc.. This was a little missunderstanding.
And one more thing: I can run all games from Steam, but not all of the free steam games - like mentioned Warthunder. BF3 is running on the Origin program.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Okay Im trying to force the BSOD but the only thing I managed to get after 45 minutes of playing is the same battlefield error I posted before. The irony.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Okay so I got a freeze resembling BSOD but in Systemroot/minidump there was no dump file. This happened during BF3. Right now I cant get BSOD while playing War Thunder.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Looks like I fixed the problem. It was the HDD. BF3 was bugged from the start as it looks like and War thunder now works. Thank you for all the help. It looks like you fixed it guys. Ill still update the thread tho.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

your system wont boot without a hard drive and windows installed


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

"I have two hard drives.
One with windows and one with stuff like games etc.. This was a little missunderstanding."


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

Nevermind, crashed again, totally randomly after hour of playing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

so which drive was failing?


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

So I have the solutuion for it all.
BF3 was crashing because of overheating Hard drive AND because of their servers/game errors. War thunder was crashing because of Hard drive AND because of playing with opened Chrome browser. I closed chrome and War thunder now runs fine. (with the hard disk unplugged)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. :smile:

You might want to install a 120mm fan at the front of the case to pull in cool air, and another at the back to exhaust the warm air. Also, tidy any cables that are in the middle of the case obstructing the front to rear air flow. The side fan is not needed if you have the other two.

Run a disk diagnostic to see if the overheating hard drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## playercz (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

I should thank you koala and greenbrucelee, I would never fix this without you recommending me to run a disk diagnostic. 
And yes the overheating disk really needs to get replaced . Thanks for the fan positioning recommendation.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC overheating while playing.*

good luck.


----------

